
Twitch.TV Business Model Analysis - NoamSP
http://hackingrevenue.com/revenue/revenue-spotlight-twitch-tv/
======
NoamSP
A comprehensive analysis of Twitch.TV Business Model, divided to 3 core
components: 1. Advertising 2. Subscription 3. Partner Program

